
Designing game narrative (2013) - chwolfe
http://hitboxteam.com/designing-game-narrative
======
PostOnce
This is deeper than I expected and one of the better articles on game design I
have ever read, and I have read many.

What I'm saying is that if you came to the comments to find out whether it's
worth reading, it is.

------
dang
Discussed in 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128216)

